# Ceado e37



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I couldn't resist any longer and went ahead and ordered the e37. I'm hoping to enjoy some great coffee before my wife kills me...


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

Not seasoned mine yet but 1st few shots are very good and can only get better

1st impressions is definitely a wow factor, feel well made ,beautiful looking grinder

small foot print and very quiet


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Good to hear, as I'm pretty sure I won't be allowed to buy any more stuff!


----------



## mexier (Aug 21, 2014)

Good reviews around about this E37S, even if I hadn't chance to try it. Electronics also is much better (read flawless) than previous E37 model !

Give us feedback when you receive


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Will do. I'll do a side by side with a mignon, once I've got it seasoned.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Any feedback from new owners of E37S...it's all gone a bit quiet on this thread after the initial excitement!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry, absolutely snowed with work so not had a chance to do anything. Short answer is I'm very happy with it. One or two issues with it chucking out grinds at 900mph all over my kitchen, but I think I've sorted that!

More to follow. Eventually!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

anton78 said:


> Sorry, absolutely snowed with work so not had a chance to do anything. Short answer is I'm very happy with it. One or two issues with it chucking out grinds at 900mph all over my kitchen, but I think I've sorted that!
> 
> More to follow. Eventually!


Still snowed under at work?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm at work now


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

No wonder you need coffee and a fast grinder. (Although I've only just got home too).


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ugh, tell me about it. I'll really try and put some time aside. To be honest I wouldn't take my advice on something that expensive, I've got very little other experience, but I'll try and get some videos of it up. I do love it though, but that's not much of a review.

A


----------



## mexier (Aug 21, 2014)

Any update?

Few weeks ago I got an E8 myself, the same as E37S but dosered and with higher wattage motor. Pretty impressed until now


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

anton78 seems to be trying to juggle with too many balls in the air at once...work, making coffee and watching movies. No time to write and post up a grinder review, lol!


----------

